# Getting Married in HK



## booboo08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi thre.. We are planning to tie a knot in HK. Was wondering if someone here would able to help us up or give some idea that we might need?

Thanks a lot..


----------



## skaz (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi there, congrats, please feel free to ask anything !!


----------



## booboo08 (Aug 1, 2012)

skaz said:


> Hi there, congrats, please feel free to ask anything !!


Thank you.. So far the Hong Kong registry office sent me an email regarding my question. Do you know any trusted lawyer that we may speak with to guide is to register our marriage certificate right after the ceremony?

Thanks a lot

Cheera!


----------

